# Somewhere in the Czech Republic......



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)




----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I like this video. On the second time watching, I noticed she's pretty good with pistols too.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I wonder if she likes fishing....and old Chevelles?


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I honestly didn’t even notice the pistols until she shot one.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Must be left handed. Better with the gun with her left hand than her right.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

But wait....there's more:


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Hips made for a double holster...


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

That's a great, leather corset as well.

Just saying...............


----------



## threeten (Feb 5, 2014)

She could WHIP me into shape!!


----------



## bajuski (Apr 9, 2004)

threeten said:


> She could WHIP me into shape!!


Just think what she could do to you if you didn't perform well in her bed


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

bajuski said:


> Just think what she could do to you if you didn't perform well in her bed


I'd be willing to "risk it".


----------



## FOWL BRAWL (Feb 13, 2020)

I shoot blanks now too


----------

